# So. Cal Free Swap Flying A Studio 12-13-09



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 30, 2009)

SUNDAY DEC 13- THE END OF THE CENTURY 50S and earlier- FREE BALLOON TIRE American Only- BICYCLE SHOW AND SWAP MEET- On The Balboa Peninsula Right Down The Street From The Old Pedal Pusher Bike Shop AT THE HISTORIC 100 YEAR OLD FLYING A STUDIO -the original 1930s Balboa Bike Shop------------------------- Sponsored By DA WALTS Vintage Bikes And CYCLONE COASTER-----THIS IS OUR 10th And LAST SHOW EVER IN THE OLD SHOP-!- BRING YOUR 50S AND EARLIER BALLOON TIRE BIKE STUFF TO SELL FOR FREE- TROPHYS AS SHOWN AWARDED FOR- BEST PREWAR- BEST POST WAR- BEST PRE- BALLOON TIRE BIKE-Plus Runners Up- JUDGES BIKES EXEMPT- FOR FUN AND FOR FREE- THEN WE RIDE FROM THE BALBOA PIER TO THE NEWPORT PIER FOR LUNCH 

Address: 605 East Balboa Blvd., Newport Beach, CA, 92661


----------



## lobsterboyx (Dec 9, 2009)

what time does it start?

The bug bit me at one of these swaps, 15 bikes later, im a bit manic!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 9, 2009)

8:00 a.m. to be safe but the early bird gets the worm :eek:


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Dec 13, 2009)

The show was great.  My wife and I found just what we were looking for and met some great people.
Thanks Walt.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 15, 2009)

It was a small swap but I went home with several rare parts 

Pictures *Here*


----------



## lobsterboyx (Dec 15, 2009)

it was awesome again, came back with some cool parts too! it was good seeing roger again too. 

thanks again.


----------



## CUTLOUS (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Walt for your hospitality ... Met a few good people that are in this great hobby/biz .. Thanks Again Bernard & Mark for the shirt .  Hoping i was gonna find more 20"/24" balloon parts . did pick up pr. of 20"balloon b/w tires... I took  (super rare)*** NOS 20x2.125 SCHWINN TYPHOON CORDS WHITEWALLS** (see marks pictures #13)for trading power... but no luck...other than that had a good time looking ;forward to the next one..  Looking forward to ride with The "CYCLONE COASTER" (Mark&Bernard) soon .      Regards: Louie G. @ POMONA UNAUTHORIZED SCHWINN SERVICE pomona,ca.     CUTLOUS@YAHOO.COM   (909)263-7899     Looking for 20" & 24" balloon bikes & parts


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2009)

I could not make this one, so bummed. Does anybody have a 28 inch rear drop kick stand for sale? Let me know if you still do?
Thanks, Don


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 16, 2009)

CUTLOUS said:


> Thanks Walt for your hospitality ... Met a few good people that are in this great hobby/biz .. Thanks Again Bernard & Mark for the shirt . Hoping i was gonna find more 20"/24" balloon parts . did pick up pr. of 20"balloon b/w tires... I took (super rare)*** NOS 20x2.125 SCHWINN TYPHOON CORDS WHITEWALLS** (see marks pictures #13)for trading power... but no luck...other than that had a good time looking ;forward to the next one.. Looking forward to ride with The "CYCLONE COASTER" (Mark&Bernard) soon . Regards: Louie G. @ POMONA UNAUTHORIZED SCHWINN SERVICE pomona,ca. CUTLOUS@YAHOO.COM (909)263-7899 Looking for 20" & 24" balloon bikes & parts




Hey Louie glad you could make it. FYI it's actually Frank and Bernard.

See you on the January ride

Mark


----------



## CUTLOUS (Dec 17, 2009)

*Sorry Frank;Thanks Mark.....Louie G.*

Thanks Again Guys!!!!!!


----------

